# I'm confused (SE/SER/SEU)



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

In another thread running SEU cable inside/outside/inside to feed a attic furnace is being discussed. I am studying for my Journeyman's license so I've been trying find all these code issues on my own.

While researching the question, I looked in 338 and found that type SE could not be used for outdoor branch circuits and it had to be protected from physical damage. Type USE could not be used to feed an indoor circuit. However, I do not see type SEU specifically listed.

I have looked elsewhere (on the internet) to see if type SEU is rated to be outside, and in other parts of the country (I'm in WI) it is common to run SEU exposed for the service.

picture here

My confusion is as follows:
1) If this cable falls into the category of type SE cable, how is it not subject to physical damage?
2) If this cable falls into the category of type USE cable, how does it not violate 338.12 B 2?
3) (and most likely) If this cable does not fit in either of the categories, where can I find the section of the code that talks about type SEU cable?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

USE is underground wire- like what the power company uses or what we sometimes use- direct burial cable-- no jacket 3 or 4 individual conductors usually wrapped together.

SE cable comprises seu and ser. This stuff is allowed on the surface of buildings for feeders or services. Generally it is not protected except where it enters the building. Some areas may require more than that.

SER is 4 conductor while seu is 3 conductors


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

This image is compliant


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> This image is compliant


I would consider that bottom piece subject to physical damage. It looks cheap and what kind of connector is that on top where the hub is? What is the product keeping water out of what looks to be an LB at the bottom penetration. How is the riser connected to the house. At the top where it's secured at the loop? Special connector or weather head?
I understand it is compliant but why would anyone do this. I know Ron brags about doing this. I would be ashamed to put my name on that job.
Must admit though. I have seen worse installations than this pictured on this forum.
Thanks for the picture Dennis.


----------

